# Search on a 'phrase' not just words



## poster_boy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey - this might already be available - but can't work out how...

I want to search on a particular phrase - ie "fitness first"

If I put the term into the search box it searches on "fitness" OR "first"

even typing in 'fitness AND first' just brings back results for fitness, and, first... :cursing:

I've checked out this thread about seacges on vBulletin... https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-164666.html

It seems to suggest that using inverted commas should work. But it ain't doing it for me!

Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong - or whether there can be a fix?

Cheers


----------

